# Let’s share sleepy and sleeping poodles.



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I love that drowsy eye ☺


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Then and now.


----------



## Lilli_123 (Aug 31, 2021)

Favorite sleeping position, I have all the variations of this picture:










Was sleeping one second ago but totally ready to go outside now:


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Apparently the way to get him to sleep on the dog bed is to put it on the trampoline while the Rooms is running. He will be disappointed when the child gets home from school and wants his trampoline back.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

just 5 more minutes...


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Elmer prefers to fall asleep sitting up.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I must have 10000 pictures of Beau sleeping 😆

Here’s a typical one while I work, and one in his crate “just now”. 😊


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Some may have been posted before, but here's sleeping Happy:


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

A drowsy Winnie.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Slinky


----------



## Anabonana (10 mo ago)

during Christmas 








a month or so ago. He started sleeping like this after his neuter. 








At 12 weeks 








Two months ago
I love taking pictures of tommy sleeping. Hes the cutest


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's Elroy right now.








And again a moment later.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

i'm willing to bet at least 40% of the photos on my phone are of Kirby sleeping: 









staking his claim on my reading chair:









he is so sleepy, but what on earth is he doing with his paw? little "goat hoof" as i like to call it:


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Jeffrey’s favorite pose. I call it the Airing Out His (fill in the blank).


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

We plays, we sleeps. ❤


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

EJStevenP said:


> Jeffrey’s favorite pose. I call it the Airing Out His (fill in the blank).
> View attachment 491359
> 
> [/QUOTEThe boys all seem to sleep like that. Lol .


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Airing out his little Jeffrey


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

My smile for the day


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

I love this!


----------



## Lou2021 (9 mo ago)

This is Louie sleeping!


----------



## Eidna (Jun 12, 2021)

Andie likes to switch between his bed and the bare floor.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Miki said:


> We plays, we sleeps. ❤
> View attachment 491368


I see the green ball!


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Finn and Eden sleeping, sleeping close to each other started at a young age, now they take over all the best sleeping spots, not much room left for their people.


----------

